# question on H-clips



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i've decided to go with 1/2" ply for my new roof on my shop…how many H-clips do i need between my 2×6 rafters with 24" OC spacing?...i'm going to start placing the ply tomorrow…THX.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

One clip centered between the rafters . You just have to break that span in half , that,s it !!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

thx John…and i went to your web site a few weeks back and i love your bird houses…


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks jeff ! 
I used to build real houses for 20 years before i built birdhouses .


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i forgot a question?...in between my rafters i placed blocking on top of the walls and then the insulation will go in between the rafters,so don't i need a hole drilled in those blockings to allow air movement for the roof ect.?...and if what size hole or holes?...that blocking is 22.5" long…i hope i asked this question correctly/...thx again…


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This is what i use .They are cheap and easy to install . http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/34839-gimme-shelter-styrofoam-baffles-video.htm


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

John,
that's interesting,thx…i will look into this tomorrow…i have to head to work so i will have to respond to other comments tomorrow…thx…


----------



## auggy53 (Jan 23, 2011)

you can buy what is called bird blocking that goes in between the rafters its precut and drilled and covered with screen , hope this helps


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

there are aluminum round vents at the big box stores
i use 2" one in each bay
just drill a hole and insert them
they have a stop shoulder

these are what they look like

http://roundvents.com/Aluminum-Screened-Vents_c2.htm


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

One clip between the rafters. This gives you a flat roof and really doesn't add strength. I understand you are filling the cavity with insulation. If the insulation is doing its job there isn't any air flow anyway. Drilling holes or adding vents shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

thx everybody for the info and help…Patron,i like those aluminum round vents-looks nice…Grandpa,i thought you always needed some type of air movement through the roof area…Rick,already have the bird blocking in place and i do remember seeing them in the store,but i made them myself…John,i will look at the video again…just woke up after 12 hr shift(7p-7a),wife says lets go look at lighting,i say for the shop,she says for the kitchen LOL…hope to get some work done on the shop later today…thx again…


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

First, I agree with Grandpa, if insulation is filling the bays, you don't need ventilation. Second, if it's conventional framing (rafters), they should be 16" o.c., if they are engineered (trusses), they would be 24" o.c. . Always consult your local codes, though. This is just standard in Fl.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

nailbanger2,
framing is 2×6 rafters 24'oc,no trusses,shop size 12×14…wall are cement block 8 ft high…run/slope is 4/12…so the ceiling will be vaulted…i guess i don't understand but i thought the roof has to move air throught it?...i will do some more research…thx…


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

If you fill the space between the rafters there shouldn't be any air movement. That is just how insualtion works. I personally don't like this arrangement because there is no air moving between the insulation and the decking and this can cause damage. It is done and will work but I don't think it is as good as a scissor truss and letting air move between the insualtion and the decking. This the way I feel. Others might have a different way of looking at this. I think good ventilation in an attic is essential to a long lasting building. "You have effectively moved the ceiling up and the attic is now 5.25 inches tall and you are filling it totally with insulation.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Grandpa,
i have thought about adding collar ties,therefore achieving some attic space which would result in less vaulted ceiling inside…at this point the ridge board and rafters are in place…so some things to think about before i contnue on…thx again…


----------

